# Exporting a tractorfrom the US



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Someone in another forum asked me what tractor they should buy to ship to Europe. I was not sure how to answer, as I don't know what part of Europe yet, and I don't know which manufacturers have dealerships in Europe to supply spare parts, etc. I did suggest that this machine be bought in Europe and save the large expense of shipping from here to there. I know Deere is world wide, MTD and therefore Cub is worldwide according to their website. Any suggestions? They have over an acre and want a garden tractor to intensively farm this, requiring a sleeve hitch, plow, tiller, cultivator, planter, plus mower and grass catcher as the clippings are to be used for compost. I'm thinking Deere GT200 series, Cub 2500 series maybe 3000 series. I don't really know if Simplicity, Wheelhorse, Ingersoll, Gravely are available in Europe, and if yes, what models are available. I don't really need indepth specs of each tractor, just what are possible suggestions to offer as a machine to ship if I can't talk them into buying something there. First time I've ever heard of anyone wanting to ship a tractor from here to there and it caught me by surprise.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe,
I have to agree about buying it over there. I don't think I would do the reverse even if the same manufacturer is there they may not have quick access to parts. Are you sure somone isn't trying to pull you into a scam by befreinding you at the start and then trying to suck you into something later. Maybe?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

the main concern will be parts/service.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchows,
It would be hard to suck me into a scam, I got no money, am not a dealer, no experience importing or exporting and they are in Chicago and I'm in PA. But it is something I didn't think of so I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Shipping is very exspensive-But they charge a whole lot more 3 or times higher on some stuff like Dewalt tools is what im told.:homereat:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Someone in another forum asked me what tractor they should buy to ship to Europe. I was not sure how to answer, as I don't know what part of Europe yet, and I don't know which manufacturers have dealerships in Europe to supply spare parts, etc. I did suggest that this machine be bought in Europe and save the large expense of shipping from here to there. I know Deere is world wide, MTD and therefore Cub is worldwide according to their website. Any suggestions? They have over an acre and want a garden tractor to intensively farm this, requiring a sleeve hitch, plow, tiller, cultivator, planter, plus mower and grass catcher as the clippings are to be used for compost. I'm thinking Deere GT200 series, Cub 2500 series maybe 3000 series. I don't really know if Simplicity, Wheelhorse, Ingersoll, Gravely are available in Europe, and if yes, what models are available. I don't really need indepth specs of each tractor, just what are possible suggestions to offer as a machine to ship if I can't talk them into buying something there. First time I've ever heard of anyone wanting to ship a tractor from here to there and it caught me by surprise. *


john deere has a dealership in europe get a deere


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, they haven't asked me anymore questions, so I assume they made a decision, whatever it was. On yet another forum I hang out at, a member just paid around $1200 to export a restored Deere 140 H3 to Sweden. Now there is a fella that loves his Deeres. It is the second 140 he had shipped there. I never did find out what country the folks that contacted me were from. Who would have thought that our tractors are so good that people would pay to ship them overseas one at a time. One of those interesting things that happens , I guess.:usa:


----------

